# Looking for jammers in London



## gretschie (Jan 11, 2012)

Hello, I'm an 52 yr old intermediate rhythm/lead guitar player/singer. enjoy harmonies also.. 

Would like to find a small group of players that enjoy blues, classic rock and some country to just have fun and Jam..i'm not looking for a position in any band because my life is busy enough as it is without that weekely obligation.. Thank you, Ernie Cell 519-854-6150 Call or Text


----------

